# Teeth Whitening



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

Anyone had it done?

My knashers are a pale shade of shite coloured after years of drinking coke and tea etc.

Anyone has any experiences of getting it done and how effective it is..Any tips? Cost?

Is Doc Palmer a dentist?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

m4ttc said:


> Anyone had it done?
> 
> My knashers are a pale shade of shite coloured after years of drinking coke and tea etc.
> 
> ...


hiya matt, and yes i am,

tooth whitening is my speciality! thats all i do on saturdays 

if you go onto http://www.parmardental.co.uk i have sum info about it..

and check out our online resource which is http://www.parmardental.co.uk/patientresource/cosmeticdentistry/cosmetics.htm

costs varies from dentist to dentist, depends upon how they whiten (laser, UV, blue light, take home kits) materials and how much time they spend with you. Expect Â£250 - Â£500

It can be VERY effective, howerver, this depends upon the type of staining you have on your teeth, there are several different types, some are easy to remove, and some can prove stubborn.

Main side affect of tooth whitening is sensitivity. This is temporary and will persist for as long as you are whitening your teeth.

Hope it helps


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> m4ttc said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone had it done?
> ...


Cheers Doc

Any chance of a TTOC/Porsche driver discount?? How does 50% sound? Only joking!

My concern is that I wont get the results I want because my gnashers are yellow to start off with...Maybe I should go the whole hog and get veneers?

Thanks again

Matt


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Any chance of a group buy price on this....?? :wink: I've been meaning to get mine done for years.....


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

let me see what i can do.

veneers are good for certain applications, but they do entail removing sound tooth structure, ie enamel which hasnt decayed.

Most teeth can be whitened upto a certain extent, unless you have grey banding on your teeth which is staining due to ingestion of a particular antibiotic called tetracycline.

yellow teeth can be whitened most of the time, difficult to tell u for sure without seeing them!


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

group TTOC discount I think would be good  count me in too !

How does your treatment differ from "Britesmile" which my dentist offered for nearer 600.

"The patented BriteSmile light is not UV, heat or laser-activated. It is a gentle, blue light that is wavelength matched to our whitening gel to effectively whiten and brighten your teeth in just about an hour.
"

Just curious


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

jonhaff said:


> group TTOC discount I think would be good  count me in too !
> 
> How does your treatment differ from "Britesmile" which my dentist offered for nearer 600.
> 
> ...


its all the same stuff really, bright smile has a good marketing theme behind it! Bascially all the lights, UV, Blue, lasers etc etc do is heat the gel up, the heat speeds up the chemical reaction and speeds up the whitening process. The gel does most of the work, its pretty strong stuff, and u really have to keep an eye on it!

The blue light is at a wavelength of i think 480 nm and the gel has a molecule that starts getting frisky when light of that wavelength is shined on it, thats the basis of most light cured materials.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Dr_Parmar said:


> jonhaff said:
> 
> 
> > group TTOC discount I think would be good  count me in too !
> ...


someone still remebers something from after the exams!!!! 

i am thinking of this too, getting the hollywood smile. but can be costy. any negative effects on the teeth and gums docTTor?

niko


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Niko said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > jonhaff said:
> ...


oh please dont talk about exams, i have some more in september and october 

you talking about negative affects of tooth whitening? There are no known long term detrimental affects. Except the sensitivity you'l experience whilst you are whitening. If you experience any other severe symptoms, you have bigger underlying problems!

There has been a Cochrane review of 10 % Carbamide Peroxide (whitening gel you stick in the trays when you sleep) and all the results were positive, in fact it was originally used to treat gingivitis!


----------



## dave_D (Sep 16, 2004)

Not sure if this should stay here or be in the group buy forum....

I'm a private dentist based in Reading and am able to do some tooth whitening group buy prices for anyone on the forum.

Couple of different options for you:

1) Ready to use universal whitening kit. I can supply to you by post a kit of 20 trays (10 upper and 10 lower). These are professional supply only and are manufactured by one of the leading dental materials companies. Each set of trays is in a single use sterile packet for hygiene and to ensure the active component (oxygen) of the gel lasts. These kits are based on a 9% hydrogen peroxide system. They work very well and are an entry level product into whitening. If you have crowded teeth you would be better considering the next option- custom trays. I can supply these kits at a 40% discount for Â£115 (RRP is Â£195) P+P is Â£4.95 special delivery.










2) Custom tray whitening system. You need to visit my surgery for this. We take upper and lower impressions of your teeth in putty and my dental laboratory then fabricates clear thin acrylic trays that custom fit your mouth. This takes around 1 week. You then place a small amount of whitening gel in each tooth and fit these in your mouth for 3-4 hours in the evening, at work or overnight. It takes about 10-14 uses to get great white teeth. You can continue for longer to go Hollywood white  but I like it a little less bling!
For this system I will supply you with upper and lower custom trays and 8 tubes of professional quality 15% carbamide whitening gel (similar to option 1). This is enough gel to whiten for around 14 days your upper and lower arches. 
Again I can offer these at a 40% discount for Â£210- the normal surgery cost is Â£350. This is the system I use myself on my own teeth and its easy, safe and you can continue to use it in the longer term as I can supply extra tubes of whitening gel at Â£10 tube inc P+P (RRP Â£18 ).










3) The last option for tooth whitening is known as power whitening. This has several brand names associated with it including Britesmile and ZOOM. This is the procedure you normally see on TV on 10 years younger etc. With power whitening you can have your teeth whitened in 1 hr in the surgery. It's great for people who are busy and don't have time to use the at home systems. I use the ZOOM system which I believe is one if the best on the market. You visit the surgery and we use the special ZOOM whitening gel along with a high power whitening light to achieve the desired effect. This normally costs Â£600 in the surgery, however I can arrange for it to be carried out for Â£350. Many of my patients also subsequently purchase custom trays to allow them to maintain their white teeth at home. Alternatively you can have a ZOOM maintenance visit at a later date. 

















Tooth whitening is safe, easy and makes a huge cosmetic difference (especially if you've also just got a nice summer holiday tan!). A couple of points to note:
1) it does not whiten existing fillings, crowns and veneers. These may need replaced after the whitening if the colour match is poor.
2) You should not carry out tooth whitening if you haven't had a recent checkup or need any fillings. 
3) Tooth whitening does not last forever it needs maintenance. On average with a red wine drinker, non smoker they would need to use the custom trays for 1-2 nights every 6 months. If you smoke it may need to be more often. Top up gel is readily available and not expensive.
4) You may get some sensitivity to cold during the whitening process. This is the oxygen which dissolves the stains in your teeth making the nerves more excited! This will pass about 3-4 days after the whitening process is completed.

If you are unsure about any of the options please feel free to ask more questions alternatively I can always arrange a pre whitening consulation at my practice. To keep your treatment confidential please PM me if you wish to arrange this. If you haven't had a check up in a while I can also provide a special forum price for an examination and xrays of Â£50 (my normal fee for this is Â£78 ), again please PM to keep your request confidential (...medical records procedures  ).


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i had no idea there were so many dentists lurking about on his forum


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

Competition is healthy...for consumers


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

I am not a dentist but i could give it a try for you with this.










:? :? :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## dave_D (Sep 16, 2004)

dulux paint

:lol: That's nearly as good as patients who try to superglue their crowns back in!! 










:? :? :? :? :? :? :?[/quote]


----------



## dave_D (Sep 16, 2004)

Dr_Parmar said:


> i had no idea there were so many dentists lurking about on his forum


hi!

I know they are everywhere!


----------



## La Femme TT (May 1, 2004)

Ive had Zoom whitening done twice over the last couple of years. Got mine done in Florida where it worked out less than Â£250 because of a favourable exchange rate.

My teeth were like yours, fairly yellowing from years of coffee and red wine. Now I get so many comments on my teeth, with a lot of people openly asking me if I've had them whitened because they're so pearly white. I'd definitely recommend Zoom whitening as the way to go. I just regularly maintain the whitening with my home-trays every couple of months.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> 2) Custom tray whitening system. You need to visit my surgery for this. We take upper and lower impressions of your teeth in putty and my dental laboratory then fabricates clear thin acrylic trays that custom fit your mouth. This takes around 1 week. You then place a small amount of whitening gel in each tooth and fit these in your mouth for 3-4 hours in the evening, at work or overnight. It takes about 10-14 uses to get great white teeth. You can continue for longer to go Hollywood white but I like it a little less bling!
> For this system I will supply you with upper and lower custom trays and 8 tubes of professional quality 15% carbamide whitening gel (similar to option 1). This is enough gel to whiten for around 14 days your upper and lower arches.
> Again I can offer these at a 40% discount for Â£210- the normal surgery cost is Â£350. This is the system I use myself on my own teeth and its easy, safe and you can continue to use it in the longer term as I can supply extra tubes of whitening gel at Â£10 tube inc P+P (RRP Â£18 ).


I went this route with my dentist here in Luxembourg and I am very happy with the results as you can see here:  .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Can you please post pictures of before and after to see the difference?


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

My godmother is a dentist and has always done my teeth for free. 

She even went to a dentist's whitening seminar , after I asked her that I need to do the whitening thing. 

However she says she'll only do it if I quit smoking. Unfortunately, I still smoke about 30 a day and don't feel like quitting yet. I can't stop smoking even for the time required for the whitening therapy. :?

My question to the dentists is the following: Will the whitening last considerably less (or won't last at all) If I keep smoking?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

silkman said:


> My godmother is a dentist and has always done my teeth for free.
> 
> She even went to a dentist's whitening seminar , after I asked her that I need to do the whitening thing.
> 
> ...


_You _won't last if you keep up with 30 a day. :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> > My godmother is a dentist and has always done my teeth for free.
> ...


Greeks last longer on nicotine than the equivalent British. :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

vlastan said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > silkman said:
> ...


That's because we're champion asthmatic, wheezing, overweight, lazy feckers. Present company excepted, of course.


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

silkman said:


> My question to the dentists is the following: Will the whitening last considerably less (or won't last at all) If I keep smoking?


Yes.

Your smoking won't effect the actual whitening process as such, they will still go whiter but the staining from smoking will come back just as quickly as it normally does! So no offence but why spend hundreds of pounds whitening your teeth just for them to discolour as quickly as normal - not really worth it mate. A good scale and polish will brighten them up nicely.

Please don't get the wrong idea tooth whitening is very, very good for certain patients ( patients who attend for regular check-ups, have good oral hygeine and don't smoke). But I do feel that if you smoke you will just be wasting your money.

BTW this is from a Dental Nurse who is gving you an honest opinion and not trying to take your money! :wink:


----------



## dave_D (Sep 16, 2004)

silkman said:


> My question to the dentists is the following: Will the whitening last considerably less (or won't last at all) If I keep smoking?


I'd be more worried about the state of your gums rather than how white your teeth are!

The most unreported but most common effect of smoking is gum disease. This causes the loss of the fibres and bone that hold your teeth into the bone of your jaw. End result your teeth start to get loose and then need to be extracted. Some people suffer more quickly than others and it can take 20 years to be obvious to the person smoking. So saying you're fine at the moment is not a good opinion.

Really if you're investing in your smile and health you should stop smoking as people will not care about your nice smile if you don't have any teeth!

Lecture over.

The current thinking is that you should not smoke and whiten teeth as it increases the risk of oral cancer compared with smoking alone.

However I do have a number of patients who smoke and have tooth whitening - it just takes longer and more applications to achieve a good result.

The staining comes back faster than if you are a non smoker, however you just 'top up' more often. Tooth whitening is really good at getting the yellow nicotine stains out. My patients use it to stop the stain building up between cleaning visits with the hygienist- it is not a replacement for these especially if you smoke.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Smoking is just one thing.

I guess we must not drink red wine, drink coffee or tea...I am sure thare are more foods and drinks that cause staining....where does it stop?

I don't smoke or drink red wine, but I do like my coffee a lot which is of course very bad.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> let me see what i can do.
> 
> veneers are good for certain applications, but they do entail removing sound tooth structure, ie enamel which hasnt decayed.
> 
> ...


'Doc'

With regard to the staining, my missus has greyness in several teeth caused by (she was told) anti-biotics for Thrombocytopenia.

Not sure what she was given or if it can be easily remedied, but what sort of thing caould be done?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

silkman said:


> My godmother is a dentist and has always done my teeth for free.
> 
> She even went to a dentist's whitening seminar , after I asked her that I need to do the whitening thing.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, so that is why you call yourself silkman...










:wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Kell said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > let me see what i can do.
> ...


"kell"

Is it a grey banding across the teeth? Thats usually due to tetracycline, not generally given for thrombocytopenia per se but im not an expert on that.

As for the staining depends on the severity, it can be a real bugger to sort out, sometimes it needs long term whitening where practical or jus veneers. Depends!


----------



## dave_D (Sep 16, 2004)

Kell said:


> 'Doc'
> 
> With regard to the staining, my missus has greyness in several teeth caused by (she was told) anti-biotics for Thrombocytopenia.
> 
> Not sure what she was given or if it can be easily remedied, but what sort of thing caould be done?


When did she have the antibiotics was it recently or when she was a child?

Dave


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

dave_D said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > 'Doc'
> ...


When she was a kid. She doesn't know for definite that that's what caused it, only when she went to a different dentist he asked if she'd ever been of steroids. I think that's what they gave her.

Luckily it's not really on her front teeth, but I know she'd like them sorted eventually.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Wow, lots of answers here :lol:

Yes, I know smoking is bad and I do intend to quit, but not now :roll:

As I said, it's a free treatment, so it's not an issue of how often I should have to do it.


jdn said:


> Ahhh, so that is why you call yourself silkman...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice detective work but no.

You can ask our Lord V, where silkman comes from, if you're that curious. :lol:


----------



## dave_D (Sep 16, 2004)

Kell said:


> When she was a kid. She doesn't know for definite that that's what caused it, only when she went to a different dentist he asked if she'd ever been of steroids. I think that's what they gave her.
> 
> Luckily it's not really on her front teeth, but I know she'd like them sorted eventually.


Hi, mmm sounds a difficult case. If it effects some of her teeth more than others and she took the antibiotics when she was a kid, it certainly sounds like some drug side effect.

There are a number of drugs that can cause staining. Tetracycline is the most commonly known. It is an anitbiotic. Steroids could quite possibly have caused it also. Tetracycline staining looks like this:










Teeth form in layers beneath the gum before they erupt. The best analogy is like a tree forming rings as they grow. All the teeth grow at different times and this is why you can get banding in some and not others.

They look like this when they grow:










The easiest option would be to consider some longer term whitening. It would be best to get some custom trays made and she may need to use them for a period of 2-6 months (usually you only need to do it for 14 days). There is no guarantee that this would completely removed the staining as in may be 'locked' into the mineralised material in the teeth. But as this is a non invasive procedure and doesn't damage the teeth it is usually the best thing to try first.

These are some photos (not mine) of tetracycline staining before and after whitening to show you the result you may get:

before









after









Cheers,

Dave


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Did anyone get any qotes for having the whitening done?

My father in law paid around Â£300 i think but it doesn't look much different to me :?

He reckons the kit he was sold has a website which offers the same stuff for around Â£99ish.

Dr_Parmar or Dave what do you think?

I'd like this done for my wedding next year


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Email Richard Hammond at topgear - he'll know.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Good thread this, I've been pondering it for some time but have never had the options laid out in front of me.

Thanks to all the dentists.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Well I went for Dave_D and can say he did a wonderful job on me and my wifes teeth.... very happy with result... just need to keep them like it now..... less of the red wine


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

jonhaff said:


> Well I went for Dave_D and can say he did a wonderful job on me and my wifes teeth.... very happy with result... just need to keep them like it now..... less of the red wine


wheres his surgery? And how much was it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## dave_D (Sep 16, 2004)

thehornster said:


> wheres his surgery? And how much was it if you dont mind me asking?


Did I hear my name? 

My surgery is in Reading. PM if you want to discuss what you would like done.

Prices are as my original post- however the ZOOM price will be slightly higher as that price was for August only.

Let me know if I can give you any further advice.

Cheers, 
Dave


----------



## ozcancak (Jul 8, 2006)

hi i did not know that so much dentists here, i m a dentist to ass.prof. from marmara university operative dentistry istanbul  u guys from england are very luck we are working neqarly % 25 prices of your incoming here.... i have a lot of foreign patients they all come to istanbul they pay for they holiday and also for their teeth less than they pay only for their teeth at u k


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

thehornster said:


> Did anyone get any qotes for having the whitening done?
> 
> My father in law paid around Â£300 i think but it doesn't look much different to me :?
> 
> ...


The kits vary in price alot, i think only dentists can buy them as they count as a "medical device" Â£300 is reasonable, im assuming for that price he got trays to take home and put a gel in?

usually takes about 1-2 weeks to make a difference. didnt realise there was soo much interest in tooth whitening on the forum!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Email Richard Hammond at topgear - he'll know.


i offered to do his tooth whitening..... makes me laugh when people comment on his teeth!


----------



## dave_D (Sep 16, 2004)

PMs sent thehornster and Carlos


----------



## dave_D (Sep 16, 2004)

PMs sent thehornster and Carlos


----------



## dave_D (Sep 16, 2004)

PMs sent thehornster and Carlos


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Email Richard Hammond at topgear - he'll know.
> ...


Hes got more than one surley :lol:

Ive never had mine done, but i can understand why celbs/stars/media types do do it.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Received my teeth whitening gear this morning.Thanks Dave 

Looking forward to seeing some great results.









Cant recommened this guy enough.

Thanks again Dave :wink:

John


----------

